# Do jakes fan out and gobble?



## aquanator

In my 4th year hunting turkeys, last year took my first mature tom, and have noticed the jakes I see never gobble and never fan out. 

Do they ever, or is it just mature toms that do that? Yr two hunting I took a jake, and he was geeked about my deke and the yelps, but still never fanned out nor gobbled in reply.


----------



## hunting man

yes they do


----------



## WhiteTailHunter87

First year hunting turks I have had them gobble have not seen them fan but hope I do


----------



## CMRM

Yes they do gobble and strut. Their gobble is a little more broken and not as loud as a mature tom. I wonder if you don't see them strut too much because there's bigger Toms around who would kick thier tailfeathers.


----------



## Progress

As CMRM said, yes they do both and a jakes gobble will sometimes sound broken. Also, when a jake struts, his tail fan will be uneven. The middle of his fan will be noticeably taller than the rest.
Don't worry, you will soon have jakes come in gobbling their heads off, especially if they think they might get some lovin' without getting their butts kicked!


----------



## Benny

> Don't worry, you will soon have jakes come in gobbling their heads off, especially if they think they might get some lovin' without getting their butts kicked!


They gobble all the time but you wont see them strut until later in the season when the big boys are all gone, nubs don't fight against hooks too well.

and..........go fan addicts:evilsmile:evilsmile:evilsmile


----------



## wintrrun

Benny said:


> They gobble all the time but you wont see them strut until later in the season when the big boys are all gone, nubs don't fight against hooks too well.
> 
> and..........go fan addicts:evilsmile:evilsmile:evilsmile


 
I would normally agree with that but this season changed my look at the Heirarchy of turkeys.
On two seperate days, this week, here in the honor area i watched two stubby's and a 10' long beard herding hens. They worked like they were a team and not once in the time i spent watching them did the Big Tom ever show his dominance.
Also saw another group of 4 Jakes that had set up a strutting zone on along some pines in the morning. A hen finally came along to feed in the field and it was almost comical the train they formed strutting behind her as she fed. A lone Big Boy showed up, gobbled a few times while flaring his fan and eventually wandered off.
This is the first season that i have not seen jakes get run off by a dominant Tom.
just my 2 cents


----------



## millbs

Heres a pic of one of the 6 jakes I called in last week. This one just wouldn't leave no matter how much I called from inside my blind, not the smartest animal at only a year old!!!:lol:


----------



## mibigbuckhunter

Lpove the Pic milbbs. Yes Jakes do strut and gobble. This time of year most of the mature toms are with hens and your jakes are on the prowl.


----------

